# H. Coronatus, G. Gongylodes, + P. Paradoxa



## matt020593 (Jan 16, 2009)

H. Coronatus L5












G. Gongylodes L5































P. Paradoxa


----------



## Dinora (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd like it to officially be known that I'm coveting your collection!  

Beautiful little guys you have there! Just beautiful!!!

I've never seen a H. Coronatus that pink!


----------



## matt020593 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hahaha thanks

The Orchid has only just gone such a deep pink a few days ago. She's an amazing colour, just need to find a male soon...

The Gongy has to be my favourite though with it's long legs and funny threat poses it pulls haha.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice mantids and photos!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2009)

I enjoyed the pics of all 3 species.  Your Orchid sure is beautiful. Thanks for letting us see!


----------



## Dinora (Jan 16, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I enjoyed the pics of all 3 species.  Your Orchid sure is beautiful. Thanks for letting us see!


Yes! Thank you so much for sharing your pictures!

Now I can't decide which I want more for my next: a Gongy or a Ghost!


----------



## matt020593 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks  

LOL get both! Best way to go about it.


----------



## Synn (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm absolutely drooling over that Orchid!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 17, 2009)

Great photos, even better mantids. Get a ghost Dinora.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 15, 2009)

they are all so pretty


----------



## Gurd (Feb 16, 2009)

The Gongy is a she  

How are the rest of them doing mate?


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 16, 2009)

This Gongy nymph don't really look L5. It' looks to be 2 molts from adult, and that would mean it's more likely L6.


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

quite nice set


----------

